# Real Estate Agent Recommendation Rosarito



## boquete (Jan 18, 2016)

We are moving from San Miguel de Allende to the Baja/Rosarito area in about two months to be closer to family in San Diego. I have contacted four real estate companies for help with a long-term rental and have heard nothing back. These four are Zinnia Quezada at BajaOnline, David Holt at Playas de Baja, Baja123.com and Jose Lopez at Remax.

Can anyone please give me the name of an agent that responds to emails and would like some business? We are looking for something near Rosarito, but will consider the area from Playas Tijuana to Ensenada. Thanks for your help.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Generally speaking, agents aren‘t very interested in rentals, unless they are the overpriced vacation rentals, which pay them a large enough percentage. Of course, that has a large impact on the tenant, and is not something that a long-term tenant would find attractive. So, what to do?
I suggest taking a hotel for a week and then find a short term furnished rental for whatever time it takes you to explore the area and find a satisfactory place on your own. There are a lot available and you will soon learn how to ask/specify needs/eliminate areas and otherwise narrow your search. It will pay off in happiness. Buena suerte & please post your progress and results.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

RVGRINGO said:


> Generally speaking, agents aren‘t very interested in rentals, unless they are the overpriced vacation rentals, which pay them a large enough percentage. Of course, that has a large impact on the tenant, and is not something that a long-term tenant would find attractive. So, what to do?
> I suggest taking a hotel for a week and then find a short term furnished rental for whatever time it takes you to explore the area and find a satisfactory place on your own. There are a lot available and you will soon learn how to ask/specify needs/eliminate areas and otherwise narrow your search. It will pay off in happiness. Buena suerte & please post your progress and results.


When I get home I'll give you a contact. She is a personal friend and is very good. She lives in Playas and does rentals and also does Rosarito.


----------



## boquete (Jan 18, 2016)

Thank you. I look forward to hearing from you later.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm sorry. I didn't realize that I had posted an ad. I thought I was answering an expats request for help.:confused2:


----------



## boquete (Jan 18, 2016)

You can send me the agent referral directly to [deleted]
Gracias.


----------



## TJGUY (Jan 5, 2016)

boquete said:


> You can send me the agent referral directly to [deleted]
> Gracias.


I sent it to your private message.
Regards


----------

